# Mystery plant



## Thorald (Aug 8, 2009)

Hi,

I got this floating plant from the same breeder that I got my CRS from. It was floating in all of his tanks and when I told him I liked it, he gave me some 

He told me the common name, it was in dutch, but I forgot. He said it was native to Belgium, but this will probably be native to Europe or even Eurasia.

It's a strange plant, it looks like every leaf grows a new leaf. You can see petiole (new word for me ) leaving from the middle of each leaf to a new one. In the center of each leaf there is some sort of spike that points down wards. This might be a root or something that's used by the plant to attach itself to something.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

That is a really cool floater. Where are you located?


----------



## Thorald (Aug 8, 2009)

Tex Gal said:


> That is a really cool floater. Where are you located?


I also think it's pretty neat 

I'm from Belgium. I could try to send some to The States when it starts to grow in. The guy that gave it to me said it will fill your tank in no time


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It's _Lemna trisulca_, a duckweed. We have it here too.

http://plants.usda.gov/java/profile?symbol=LETR


----------



## Thorald (Aug 8, 2009)

Thank you Cavan Allen. That's indeed it 

Tex Gal, I hope you can find it if you like it.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Score one for Cavan again! Cavan rocks!


----------

